# Which 24" bike for 10 year old? Fuji Dynamite or Raleigh Mountain Scout?



## mountainjim (Jan 17, 2007)

My son will be turning 10 next month. He's 54 inches tall. Rides 80% pavement/20% light single track/fire roads. I'm looking at two 24 inch bikes both without suspension forks (which I think is overkill for him). A Fuji Dynamite and a Raleigh Mountain Scout. They appear to be identical bikes and priced about the same. The tires on the Raleigh seem bettter for my sons use. REI has the Raleigh weighed at 24 pounds. The Fuji is 28 pounds. Could there be a 4 pound difference?


----------



## ShadowHunter (Apr 6, 2011)

My son is about the same as yours. A rigid 24" may do him just fine, my son rides a 35 pound full suspension but we also do a lot of trail riding, he has a bmx bike he likes for street riding and playing around the house. I wouldn't stress over the tires and weight to much, he will ride and get used to the weight and drag from the tires and maybe even not know any different.


----------

